# Prinovox flea spot on



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ski was given a prinovox flea spot on at the vets Weds at about 5.30, I have avoided stroking that area since and was going to brush him this morning but noticed all of a sudden the fur is all back to normal - ie not sticky or separated. My oh said Suki was washing himself, so he's obviously cleaned the area...... is this OK? I know they aren't really supposed to ingest it.

He is absolutely fine in himself, eating OK, playing and being cuddly. 

I wish I hadn't let her do it these things always worry me which is why as indoor cats they are very rarely treated! 

Can someone please put my mind at rest?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We tend to say leave 48 hours between applying spot-ons and letting pets get wet, so after 48 hours or so I'd expect the product to have absorbed. How soon after the application did your husband see Suki licking?

When cats ingest products like Prinovox, they typically drool for a bit because it tastes bitter. After that they're okay. Ingesting large amounts can cause neurological signs - dizziness, trembling, pupil dilation - or vomiting. These signs are temporary and reportedly rare.

I think if he seems ok, the chances of you seeing any ill effects now are small - but please give the OOH vet a bell if you're concerned.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much @Ceiling Kitty
The vet administered the spot on about 5.15 on Wednesday afternoon. Suki was fine when I went to work that morning but when I got home about 3 he had one eye closed and I could see that he wasn't very comfortable.

Trip to vet that night, dye in the cornea and close inspection showed no damage, but she did see a tiny little red spot which she thought was a little bite. She asked if she could do a Prinovox to rule out mites (they are both indoor and I don't very often treat them as they usually freak out!)

She put it right low down between his shoulder blades and of course his fur was wet and went all spiky looking. He was absolutely fine, and when we got up this morning the fur was still spiky but dry so I was going to brush it, as she said after 24 hours he was safe to pet there again. So I would say sometime between 8.30 and 11 today he must have licked it (so a good 36 -40 hours). He hasn't frothed at all or acted any differently except he did heave a hairball just after my post. It was just hair, no food and he has been following me from room to room for food ever since for attention and that's normal for him.

Sorry for the rambling post but thought I would explain the background!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Got up this morning to find this:









Yesterday morning he had a scratch and I noticed a few tufts on the floor, I didn't notice any more scratching during the day but now he definitely has complete bald spots on his shoulders.

Needless to say we won't be using the Prinovox again, I feel awful, it must have really irritated him


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh no! 

The skin doesn't look inflamed in the photos - does it look sore in real life? Hopefully it will settle down and he'll leave it alone now, but keep an eagle eye out for a rash or any more licking/ scratching.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi @Ceiling Kitty

I've had a good look and there is no redness or scabbing at all....just healthy skin. He has never reacted to Advocate on the rare occasions we have used it before, and the vet said it was the same ingredient....I don't know, he's such a sensitive little button!!

I have phoned and left a message for the vet just to report the reaction and I will be at home with him most of the time till Tuesday so I can keep a close eye on him. He's currently snuggled on my lap while I one-handedly type this! It's what weekends are for..

Thank you Shosh


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ouch!

Smudge had a reaction like that to a spot on administered by the vet years ago - can't remember what it was now (I know itsnot one I use now) & it was exactly the same - big bald patch where it went on but healthy skin underneath

Thankfully never happened with any other spot one 

Hope suki feels better now


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Smudge had a reaction like that to a spot on administered by the vet years ago - can't remember what it was now (I know itsnot one I use now) & it was exactly the same - big bald patch where it went on but healthy skin underneath
> 
> ...


Hello!

He seems to be fine, thanks @Lilylass, he's not fussing the area and is happy to be stroked and playing/eating fine. I'm keeping a close watch. He's curled up into me right now:-


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello

Following on from last week with the Prinovox spot-on, I noticed this morning that the bare skin is now scabby. It really looks like a burn. (I'm at work at the moment but I'll upload a picture when I get home).

I don't know if it's just me over-reacting or expecting too much but I'm a little disappointed in my vets. I rang them on Saturday morning to report the reaction and was told that the vet was out on call and would ring me after Easter to check in. I never got a call so I have phoned again first thing this morning to let them know the situation and to ask whether there is anything that needs to be applied to the site. They are supposed to be phoning me back, I am guessing after they've completed surgery today. 

Just hope my little dude isn't in any pain


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I dont suppose you have the packaging for the product do you? You might be able to contact the manufacturer your self ( Google always helps here) I know when Wiggie had an awful reaction to Advantage I called the customer care line and they were very helpful. They noted the adverse reaction and also covered the cost of the vet treatment he needed for the burn.
It is such a dilemma....I hate using the spot ons and quite a few cats do seem to react badly to them...but neither do we want a house full of fleas.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Paddypaws sadly no packaging I'm afraid, the vet put it straight on Suki in the surgery (against my gut instinct as he hates them!)

Thank you for the tip about contacting the manufacturer direct though. I suppose this is why I feel a bit short changed by the vet tbh. At least if it was something I put on myself I'd maybe have the serial number etc to hand and could speak to someone. At this stage I don't even know if the vet got the message, let alone did anything with the info. Not really up on vet protocol


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have a funny feeling that Prinovox reps have been doing the hard sell in many vet surgeries.
I was in the waiting room for over an hour yesterday ( they messed up my appointment) and with every single client I heard the vet give a spiel about fleas, how this was the best new product and how he could apply it during the consultation.
I was rather peeved that the first few minutes of MY appointment were taken up with the same spiel and close examination for flea dirt......especially given that I had brought in a very ill, very old cat who looked like she might not make it till the end of the day and all he could do was try and sell me flea treatment!
So.....DO follow this up, both with the vet and also the manufacturer yourself.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

The vet phoned and left a message on my mobile while I was driving this afternoon asking me to phone them. When i phoned back she had left for the day, so I explained I was pretty disappointed and they have managed to find me a slot for tomorrow morning.

@Paddypaws should I be speaking to the manufacturers in the meantime? What would you suggest should be the vet's course of action? Would you expect to pay for the consultation and treatment tomorrow? I'd be very grateful for your advice. I'm not great at confrontation but I'm not a pushover either, just want to make sure I'm being reasonable with my expectations. Thanks


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ali71 I guess a lot depends on your relationship with the vet and/or the practice.
Unfortunately there is no guarantee that a cat will not react to any particular drug and in this situation there is no question that the vet is at fault in the legal sense as they have correctly applied a licensed product. However I do feel they owe you something 'as a gesture of goodwill' and feel they would be inappropriate to charge you for any follow ups needed.
/My case was different in that I had bought the product online from Animed. I paid the consult fee and then came home and called the manufacturer. They checked the product code and once they were satisfied it was legitimate, offered to cover the cost of my consult and any follow ups. They could not pay me but paid the vet as a credit to my account.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If you want to contact Virbac, you can give them a bell. The contact details are here:
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Vir..._On_solution_for_Cats_and_Ferrets/-67746.html

They'll be shut now though, so if I was you I'd probably wait and speak to the vet first. They might take it from here.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks PP
I tried to ring the Distributor this afternoon but I had missed them by 10 minutes, they close early on a Friday. The manufacturer is in Germany but the distributors are Virbac (are they the vaccination people?). The phone message says sorry we can't answer your message, but if you've experienced a reaction to one of our products.....!!!

I'll let you know how we get on tomorrow. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> If you want to contact Virbac, you can give them a bell. The contact details are here:
> http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Vir..._On_solution_for_Cats_and_Ferrets/-67746.html
> 
> They'll be shut now though, so if I was you I'd probably wait and speak to the vet first. They might take it from here.


Thanks @Ceiling Kitty we must have cross-posted. Vets at 10am, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ali71 said:


> I had missed them by 10 minutes, they close early on a Friday


Lol welcome to my world! Part-timers! 

Edit: Virbac are a drug company, they make vaccines but lots of other things too.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Suki's vet visit this morning went fine, she examined his skin and as the scab was already starting to lift on its own we have opted to just keep an eye on it. Obviously if it becomes inflamed or pus-sy I will take him straight back.

She filled in a form on line to report the reaction and said they would let me know when Virbac get in touch. They did not charge me for the consultation.
Thanks for all the advice


----------

